# Things you need to try Home brewing



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Perhaps we can try and list a few things that you need to try and start a home brew 
Decide what ingredients you need - Carnuba wax, beeswax or Candelilia / linseed oil /pine oil /turpentine 
Saucepans - 
Jars 
mixing tools

Please feel free to add more to the post 
.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Perhaps people could add a link to useful websites they have used for information on mixing ratios and where best to get some of the ingredients from


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Jewelers scales are a must


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

This one is a freebie item, (but it rings true and we should listen)

*source another forum*

Home Brewing:

We have had an increasing number of individuals interested in home brewing of products so a quick post is in order. We apologise but we are unable to provide solvents and other concentrated chemicals to private users. Whilst we understand that there is interest, we feel that we would be in breach of our duty of care by supporting this activity. Our view and that of our insurers are that such activities should be restricted to those with a suitable chemical knowledge.

Two examples: An individual blended two liquid products in an attempt to make a brew that would save time - he ended up in casualty as a result of the toxic gas which was produced. In isolation, the products were totally safe and without hazardous classification. Another individual was lucky to have had a fire extinguisher handy when his wax brew went up. At room temperature the solvents were not notably hazardous, but at the 80C he was using to dissolve the carnauba, the solvent in question was such that there was an explosive vapour (not just flammable) was produced. Neither individual understood why the problems had occurred, even after it was explained.

So I again would state that anyone trying to blend chemicals needs to consult an expert before proceeding. You risk the health of yourself and those around you if you mix chemicals without a knowledge of what will happen. Please be careful.


----------



## ysabelmilby (Mar 21, 2013)

Can anyone give a more detailed information on this? You can either share a link with us or directly enter here your inputs, that way we will be able to easily get an idea.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

ysabelmilby said:


> Can anyone give a more detailed information on this? You can either share a link with us or directly enter here your inputs, that way we will be able to easily get an idea.


Have a read here 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=38432


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anyone sourced small amounts of polymers? Best I can manage is a litre at neat 100 quid. You need only a few percent but wondered if there are other options.


----------

